# Slingshot Shooting With A Twist And Bonus Slow Motion Shots



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

After viewing Arturos video on gripping the flat bands in a first grip I decided to give tubes a go after twisting them in a bind. Shooting the PFS way must have prevented something from going wrong by tweaking and turning the pouch.
Do not try this without understanding how to shoot the PFS way and never shoot without proper eye protection.

The last shot ammo into the open end of the can.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

very cool dgui! the shot at the end is so cool!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

I am thinking about twisting the tubes ... should give a rotating momentum to the pouch to favor opening at ammo detachment from it ?, didn't noticed this effect in the slow motion, maybe not ... anyway fantastic shoots, agree with Btoon84, the last one was really cool !!!!

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

Some great shooting there! I think with each video you gain at least one for bareback shooting. So keep it up.

Besides that - could you explain please, what's the motivation for rotating tubes? Just today I started reading http://slingshotforum.com/blog/11/entry-393-slingshot-knuckling/ where ZDP claims that for lower speeds rotating the ball (marble) doesn't have desired effect when shooting.


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

Hey Dgui! not only the master of the PFS and Bare back shooting but the master of slow mo. video too!!!

love your videos keep up the good shooting and videos!

Fwv2


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

stej said:


> Some great shooting there! I think with each video you gain at least one for bareback shooting. So keep it up.
> 
> Besides that - could you explain please, what's the motivation for rotating tubes? Just today I started reading http://slingshotforum.com/blog/11/entry-393-slingshot-knuckling/ where ZDP claims that for lower speeds rotating the ball (marble) doesn't have desired effect when shooting.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

That blows my mind. Incredible shooting my friend.


----------

